# Rear 6x9 adapter?



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey everyone,
So I installed a pair of sweet kickers in my rear deck instead of the 6.5 I had in the door... So much happiness with this swap, but I digress.

Does anyone know where I can find the adapter needed to do the install properly? I drilled 4 holes and mounted the speakers that way, but I want the correct adapters if possible. I read on no norther chevy forum that they are the same kind of adapters as the ones in the door, except these are for 6x9" speakers....

Any help?
Ben


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Possibly this because I'm not sure what Speaker left and right is and you would need to cut the deck fabric.












 

  *[ 1 ] *BODY HARDWARE / REAR BODY & FLOOR / INTERIOR TRIM / Pkg tray trim *Part Number: 95469916 

pkg tray trim PACKAGE TRAY, w/speaker, w/acoustic insulation, black *
MSRP*Online Price*$237.23*$148.03* 

   




*[ 6 ] *BODY HARDWARE / REAR BODY & FLOOR / INTERIOR TRIM / Speaker grille *Part Number: 95217600 

speaker grille PACKAGE TRAY, black Left*
PARTS: Part included with package tray trim.MSRP*Online Price*$19.83*$11.75* 

   *[ 6 ] *BODY HARDWARE / REAR BODY & FLOOR / INTERIOR TRIM / Speaker grille *Part Number: 95217600 

speaker grille PACKAGE TRAY, black Right*
PARTS: Part included with package tray trim.MSRP*Online Price*$19.83*$11.75* 

  


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Possibly this because I'm not sure what Speaker left and right is and you would need to cut the deck fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that is it man.







So that picture is of the front and rear door adapters. I have two sets of these. The cutout for the 6x9 has the same look as the door cutouts. I would imagine the 6x9 adapter would look something like this. I've been searching non stop but to no avail. They must exist but I just can't find them. 

Ben


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

Livingfortheice said:


> Hey everyone,
> So I installed a pair of sweet kickers in my rear deck instead of the 6.5 I had in the door... So much happiness with this swap, but I digress.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find the adapter needed to do the install properly? I drilled 4 holes and mounted the speakers that way, but I want the correct adapters if possible. I read on no norther chevy forum that they are the same kind of adapters as the ones in the door, except these are for 6x9" speakers....
> ...


witch kickers did you buy? i got the 140 watt rms and i have yet to put them yet.
do they sound better vs the stock 6.5s?


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

I got kickers. Cs673 or something like that. And ofcourse they sound better than stock. Stock speakers are made very cheap. Unless you get a premium sound system when you buy the car, most aftermarket speakers will sound better than stock speakers


----------

